# Yellow or Orange Shrimps?



## giadda (May 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,


Not sure if this is the correct page to put this in, but I need your help identifying if this is true yellow or if I was just duped.


I recently bought orange shrimps from a breeder, and when I mentioned I preferred yellows, he offered some of his "friend's" yellow stock.

As the initial pictures he offered showed the shrimps as yellow, I agreed.


Ordered about 3 pairs from him.


Placed them in this 3 in 1 shrimp tank, that I had customized.












My problem now is that the "yellow shrimps" look very similar to his orange batch. Not sure if I was duped, or what he said is true.


These are the ORANGE ones:












He mentioned that all young yellow shrimps appear orange and will gradually become yellow as they molt more. Like an idiot, I believed him, but I'm not very sure if it's true or not.


These are the YELLOW ones:












This is the reason for my visit today, so I can verify if it's real or if I've been duped.


Really thankful for your help 


Thanks all!


----------



## fishcrazy2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Based on the last picture they look like orange shrimp in my opinion. I have yellow shrimp and they are very bright. From my experience they are born lighter and get darker over time. Looks a little like Orange Sakura. I could be wrong. Some Orange Sakura's can appear to be yellows. Orange shrimp have a wide range or shades. They could be a higher grade of yellow I have some darker ones in my colony as well.

This is how my yellows look:


----------



## elf123 (Feb 11, 2016)

No idea, but they are beautiful. They can't be in a tank with Red Cherries can they? They will interbreed and lose their color? Reason I ask is that I would love to have some of these but I have an RCS only tank.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

elf123 said:


> No idea, but they are beautiful. They can't be in a tank with Red Cherries can they? They will interbreed and lose their color? Reason I ask is that I would love to have some of these but I have an RCS only tank.


Unfortunately you are correct. It would be better to either split your tank or get another for them.

If you want really orange shrimp, look up Pumpkin Shrimp. I think ShrimpUSA has them.


----------

